# New Machine - Vecchio Lusso vs Pavoni



## Chadatron (Dec 2, 2018)

I am looking at picking up a lever machine, its my first real machine, I have just been using V60 and aeropress for the past few years. I have a small grinder but will need a new grinder also I just have the small Delongi KG79 I use at the minute so any recommendations on that would be great.

Looking at my budget either the Lusso or the Pavoni look good, any major differences I should be aware of when looking at these two?

I mainly drink black but need something thats going to make a nice flat white also.

Any help is much appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

I had both the Lusso and Pavoni. The Lusso is a spring lever and Pavoni is manual. Lusso has 45mm group while Pavoni has 49 or 51mm group. Lusso's grouphead is very temp stable thanks to thermoshipon while Pavoni overheats easily.

I like the shots better from the Lusso but would still recommend the Pavoni. You need to do multiple pulls with the Lusso to get decent volume in the cup.

I think you need to figure out if you prefer a spring lever or manual lever. The Pavoni has the advantage that more people use it, so much easier to get help. Not many users with the Lusso. Pavoni has a very active group on Facebook.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

That was my dilemma a few months ago. I'd like a spring lever machine, but the only small alternative at the moment is the PV Lusso Export.

After some advice from forum members and reading opinions on the internet, I went for a La Pavoni 51mm for the following reasons:

- cheaper;

- easy to buy secondhand;

- plenty of spares;

- easy to repair;

- easy to maintain;

- easy to find accessories such as tampers, funnels, naked portafilters.

I never seen or used a PV lusso before, so I can't compare. However, I do like the idea of a spring lever though. If I am to one day upgrade my machine, and a good small footprint spring lever comes to market (Londinium Compact anyone?) I'll be all over it.


----------



## Chadatron (Dec 2, 2018)

Thanks for this info, its really useful, any recommendations on a suitable grinder?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Chadatron said:


> Thanks for this info, its really useful, any recommendations on a suitable grinder?


What's your budget and requirements? Are you considering second hand? Does it need to be kitchen friendly? Would you rather single dose orbit to be hopper fed?


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

http://coffeegeek.com/proreviews/detailed/pavoniprofessional

http://coffeegeek.com/reviews/consumer/pontevechiolusso/Prof

These may help?


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> That was my dilemma a few months ago. I'd like a spring lever machine, but the only small alternative at the moment is the PV Lusso Export.
> 
> After some advice from forum members and reading opinions on the internet, I went for a La Pavoni 51mm for the following reasons:
> 
> ...


In a chat with Reiss he said he plans a budget Londium to be available about October this year, to be -£1k inclusive. He plans it to look similar, an enclosed design, with a British group forged to his design. I'm interested...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Yes. It's called the Londinium Compact. It was meant to be released last year but it never saw the light of day.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Yes. It's called the Londinium Compact. It was meant to be released last year but it never saw the light of day.


But will this year


----------

